# Ou puis-je acheter une pile pour mon imac? (Suisse)



## LePetitDiable (27 Juin 2002)

Etant donné que l'horloge réseau de mon imac commence a faiblir, je pense qu'il serait temps d'acheter une pile!

Merci!


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

chez un revendeur de matériel électronique ou alors un revendeur mac ou un magasin comme "1000 et 1 piles"


----------



## LePetitDiable (27 Juin 2002)

Bon, je crois ne pas m'avoir tres bien exprimé.

Premierement, je sais meme pas ou et comment installer cette pile?

Deuxiement, je sais meme pas quel type de pile c'est?

Troisiement, j'ai un peu surfer et rien trouver?

Voila c'est tout... Mais je vais chercher...


----------



## LePetitDiable (28 Juin 2002)

Heu, actuellement, j'ai posté ce sujet pour qu'on me donne des noms de revendeurs.. je m'exprime mal.. mais je connais aucun revendeur dans le coin.. he oui, le mien a fait faillite, ensuite j'achete tout sur Apple.com et quand je suis aux states.. alors dans la region romande.. je connais pas grand chose.... et la plus part des gens qui vendent un mac en connaissent encore moins que moi... poste, manor,..


----------



## scalyskink (28 Juin 2002)

Va regarder sur www.macdirect.ch  peut-être qu'ils ont ça. N'hésite pas à leur écrire pour demander. En espérant que tu trouveras ton bonheur !


----------



## LePetitDiable (28 Juin 2002)

Eh ben apres de multueux et interminable telephone au 111, je suis tombé sur une boite qui remplace la pile pour le prix de CHF100.--

Est-ce un prix correct ou je peux l'installer moi meme?!

la pile CHF 35.-- et l'installation le reste.. 30 minutes de travail!!!

Je te tiens quand meme a remercier Scalyskink et je vais aller visiter ton site!


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par LePetitDiable:
*Eh ben apres de multueux et interminable telephone au 111, je suis tombé sur une boite qui remplace la pile pour le prix de CHF100.--

Est-ce un prix correct ou je peux l'installer moi meme?!

la pile CHF 35.-- et l'installation le reste.. 30 minutes de travail!!!

Je te tiens quand meme a remercier Scalyskink et je vais aller visiter ton site!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu peux l'installer toi-même si tu n'es pas maladroit et que tu possèdes de quoi aimanter tes tournevis


----------



## scalyskink (28 Juin 2002)

Effectivement si le prix de l'heure est de CHF 150.--, une 1/2 h =75 + 35.-- pour une pile (ça doit tourner dans ces prix là), le compte y est largement.


----------



## titinium (28 Juin 2002)

bonjour,
Je viens de changer ma pile de mon imac 450, mange cd. J'ai acheté la pile chez IC au prix de 10,67  ht  exactement. Il suffit d'avoir une petite pince, de retourner l'iMac, d'ouvrir la trape derriere, là où on met la ram, tu retire la pile avec ta pince et tu la remplace.

Cela ma pris 5 min, mais il faut être minutieux.


----------



## titinium (28 Juin 2002)

bonjour,
Je viens de changer ma pile de mon imac 450, mange cd. J'ai acheté la pile chez IC au prix de 10,67  ht  exactement. Il suffit d'avoir une petite pince, de retourner l'iMac, d'ouvrir la trape derriere, là où on met la ram, tu retire la pile avec ta pince et tu la remplace.

Cela ma pris 5 min, mais il faut être minutieux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juillet 2002)

Hello,

Récupère la pile de ton AMSTRAD 6128 ça devrait marché sur ta poubelle

Sinon essaye plus ancien : le boulier ( fais gaffe avec le problème de compatibilité et au bug de l'an 1000)

Cordialement,

JUDAS


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par LePetitDiable:</font><hr> Eh ben apres de multueux et interminable telephone au 111, je suis tombé sur une boite qui remplace la pile pour le prix de CHF100.--<hr /></blockquote>

Tu demandes gentillement à Florent qui est Technicien Apple de t'envoyer une pile avec un joli petit BV et il t'explique gentiment comment la changer sans utiliser de tournvis /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------

